# (gelöst) DWL-G122 gesucht od welcher wlanstick für..

## Amarok

Und wiedermal stehe ich an und komme nicht weiter.

Habe nun einige ITX Systeme zusamengebaut und einige mit sehr kleinen Case. Nachteil daran ist das ich den vorhandenen PCI-SLOT nicht nutzen kann.

Nachdem ich hier einige WLANSTICKS der Marke D-LINK DWL-G122 C1  FW 3.10 habe dachte ich ich könnte so die ITX ins netz einbinden.

denkste.

das vorhandene netz läuft auf WPA2 - AES

Leider bringe ich die Sticks unter Gentoo nicht soweit hin das sie sich per wpa2 einbinden.

treiber habe ich übern kernel (2.6.30-gentoo-r4) eingebunden und den Stick fixe IP gegeben.

wpa_supplicant habe ich einiges versucht aber es klappt einfach gar nicht.

Jetzt mal die Frage obs überhaupt jemande geschaft hat den dwl-g122 unter gentoo ins wpa2 netz einzubinden ?

Und die 2. Frage: Kennt ihr wlansticks die richtig problemlos mit gentoo und wpa2 arbeiten und via geizhals zu beziehen sind ?

AmarokLast edited by Amarok on Fri Oct 02, 2009 10:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

Hatten wir alles schon...

Z.B hier

----------

## Amarok

also ich hab mir den thread nun angesehen aber so richtige antwort welcher stick den nun wpa2 unter linux kann steht da nicht.habs zumindest nicht herausgelesen.

okay ein anbieter wird verlinkt der hardware anbietet (sticks die laufen unter linux und auch wpa2 können)

der dwl-g122 kann wpa2 und arbeitet auch mit linux nur wpa2 unter linux klappt nicht.

somit hat mir der thread gar nicht geholfen.

hoffe immer noch das jemand genaueres weiss bzw mir sagen kann mit welchen stick ers unter gentoo geschafft hat.

Amarok

----------

## AWO

Hallo Amarok,

habe für eine Bekannte mal diesen Stick gekauft. Unter meinem Gentoo funktionierte dieser sofort und absolut problemlos, auch mit WPA2.

Ich selber habe mir diesen gekauft und muß wohl noch ein Weilchen warten, bis dieser nativ von den Gentoo-Sources unterstützt wird.

Gruß André

----------

## Amarok

@AWO   

also da hast du mir nun echt das wochenende gerettet.

bin hier in wien und würde den ersten gleich um die ecke bekommen und werde ich dann wohl morgen auch besorgen.

Ich frag sicherheitshalber gleich mal falls nicht klappt: hast du noch zugang zur wps_supplicant.conf  die du mir notfalls senden könntest ?

Amarok

----------

## AWO

Hallo Amarok,

schön das ich helfen konnte. Und ja ich habe meine wpa_supplicant.conf noch da.   :Very Happy: 

Gruß André

----------

## moe

Der DLink ist einer mit Ralink-Chip und läuft mit dem rt73usb-Treiber? Oder mit den aus dem rt2x00-Projekt? Ich hatte einen Logilink mit RT73-Chip vor einer Weile unter Linux und FreeBSD als Accesspoint mit WPA2 zu laufen, ich wüsste keinen Grund, warum der im Client Modus kein WPA2 können sollte.

----------

## Evildad

 *Amarok wrote:*   

> also ich hab mir den thread nun angesehen aber so richtige antwort welcher stick den nun wpa2 unter linux kann steht da nicht.habs zumindest nicht herausgelesen.

 

Gleich den ersten den ich dort genannt hatte kann WPA2 unter Linux und läuft bei mir noch immer...

----------

## Amarok

@moe

ja du hast recht sollte ja mit rt73usb laufen (modul wird geladen)und auch einige andere.

aber was ich anstelle ich bekomme einfach keine verbindung zum netz und router.

vielleicht amche ich auch irgendetwas falsch. 

mit den notebooks und netbooks klappt das sofort mit den stick bekomme ich es ueberhoupt nicht hin.

habe aber nichts gehen eine wpa_supplicant.conf die 100 % dann kann ich fehler dort ausschliessen.

wie schon geschrieben ich habe via kernel die rt-module eingebunden die er auch beim booten bzw einstecken des sticks loadet.

weiters habe ich auch ebuild von der rt73-firmware geholt.

system ist einige tage als also auch neuerste soft.

alles auf x86

sehe vor lauter bäume den wald nicht mehr.

@evildad

danke das hilft mir nun weiter.hatte ich nicht gelesen das es mit dem klappt. werde dann auch mal nach dem sehen

Amarok

----------

## Amarok

so nach langen hin und her hab ich es nun doch gelöst.

öfters mal eine pause macht manchmal doch sinn.

hatte auf den itx die bestehende /etc/conf.d/net bearbeitet.

dann versucht meine wpa_supplicant.conf nach verschiedenen anleitungen abzustimmen.

habe auch rt73-firmware installiert.

NICHTS

dann hab ich auf eines der NB gewechselt

wieder das selbe angestellt nur die firmware ausgelassen.

eben hab ich firmware installiert und : alles klappte einwandfrei.

also nun wieder auf den ITX und nochmals geschaut.

 :Sad: 

 modules=( "wpa_supplicant" ) war zwar richtig eingetragen doch das # davor fiel mir einfach nicht auf.

lag auch daran das auch 2 weitere modules-zeilen eingetragen waren

somit gehen die sticks nun auf allen maschinen und das auch mit einer einfachen wpa_supplicant.conf

möchte mich bei euch bedanken und freu mich dennoch über die tips mit den sticks (die ich mir auch besorgen werde).

Amarok

----------

